# What do you think of this advert?



## JoeStrike (Oct 15, 2009)

'Advert,' as they say in England:

http://www.campaignlive.co.uk/theWork/news/943034/Cadbury-Dairy-Milk-caramel-nibbles-Fallon-London/

She's been around since the '80s, but evidently she's back - and sexier than ever...


----------



## Aurali (Oct 15, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> 'Advert,' as they say in England:
> 
> http://www.campaignlive.co.uk/theWork/news/943034/Cadbury-Dairy-Milk-caramel-nibbles-Fallon-London/
> 
> She's been around since the '80s, but evidently she's back - and sexier than ever...



It's England... to be honest I've seen worse.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 15, 2009)

A corporation should be able to afford a better photo manipulator than that. Her mouth is all wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> and sexier than ever...



I disagree.

"Horribly drawn" would be more fitting of a description.  I mean...  That mouth x.x


----------



## Miklagard (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know what you people are talking about.
The only video on that link is an advertisement for the lottery or something.

EDIT:
There it is! 
...
Oh god I can't UNSEE IT!!!!!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 15, 2009)

I know people use sex to sell EVERYTHING nowadays,
but if they were going to bother, couldn't they at _least_ have made the rabbit look decent, instead of like a 4chan parody on furries and bestiality?

That drawing isn't "sexy" or "feminine,"
it's just fucking scary.


----------

